# Jazz



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well since HighNDry put the thread about the Jazz sucking it up they have gone 7-1 and the lone loss was a overtime loss to the Lakers. Which they should of won. 
This team is really impressive, I have watched all the games so far and each game they only get better. Last night against Denver in Denver was the best I have seen the Jazz play in a long time. 
What is most impressive is their defense. I don't think I have seen a Jazz defense this good for at least 10 years or more.
I was holding on to my opinion until after the Denver game because this game would show what kind of team they are. On the road against a quality team, or atleast thats what the experts say. 
Anyway really excited to see what they can do the rest of this year. o-||


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I really hope their defense continues to be better than the first 3-4 games.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> I really hope their defense continues to be better than the first 3-4 games.


Thats what frustrates me most about the Jazz. They do so well and get all sorts of praise about being the best team in the NBA for winning streaks or defensive plays etc and then it all comes crashing down. Its like the pressure finally gets to them or something.

I hope this is the year they can break from that trend and stay consistent through and through

Am I the only one that thinks this way?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Jazz defense is still a work in progress. Their rotations were atrocious in the first few games. They still have some problem areas, but things are definitely improving. In fact, I think the defensive mentality is the whole reason Raja Bell continues in the starting lineup. Raja's skills have deteriorated. He still plays defense with effort and toughness, though, and that is rubbing off on certain other Jazz players. 

Al Jefferson is an awesome shot blocker, but he refuses to offer help defense. Al is like a sieve defensively when someone else's man gets past them. It's an open lane to the rim. He's a very good one-on-one defender and a very poor team defender. 

Enes Kanter offers help every time. He bangs guys and makes them hurt. If his offense were as good as his defense and rebounding, Kanter could become the next Karl Malone. As is, his ceiling is probably the next Al Horford. Kanter is still a little bit lost as far as positioning and rotation. That stuff will come with time because he's a very willing defender. 

Derrick Favors keeps getting better. He blocks shots, rebounds... Favors is too passive, though. Give him Kanter's excitement about physical contact and hustle, and Favors could be dang near unstoppable. 

Paul Millsap is simply overmatched defensivley when he has to face taller power forwards. The Lakers are a prime example. Millsap gets toasted all night by their bigs. Happens every time. Paul plays hard and makes guys work, though. The effort is there. He's not as bad as Jefferson on rotating defensively, but almost. Millsap gets caught up in defending his own man and winds up watching guards go right to the hoop a lot of the time. Paul's defensive rating is currently 11 points better than last year, so he's definitely making a stronger effort there. 

Gordon Hayward and CJ Miles are both pretty good defenders. They are long and they make it tough to find open passing lanes. Neither has Raja's nastiness, though, and both could benefit from a heavy dose of that. Both get a little lost in rotation once in awhile, but no more than the average NBA player. 

The point guards are all OK defenders. None are excellent. None are terrible. Devin Harris has the most talent when he decides to get after it. Earl Watson definitely makes the most effort defensively. He's too short to cause matchup problems, but Watson gets steals and plays physically tough with opponents. 

Jeremy Evans: Shot blocker who is too skinny to hold his position. He's an advantage against the weaker guys and a liability against physically strong players. 

Alec Burks: Doesn't know what defense is yet. He does not give the effort it takes to be a great defender. 

Josh Howard: Disruptive, active, good effort, etc. Howard has the grit and athleticism it takes to be a great defender. Howard is also a willing team defender who doesn't get lost in rotation. This guy is just now settling in and getting comfortable with what the Jazz are doing. He's only going to get better this year, as long as he keeps his head on straight. 

Team strength: Shot blocking, one-on-one defense
Team weakness: Defensive help rotations, defending three point shooters
Wild cards: Effort, matchups


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

All I said was it was the worst opening blowout loss in the history of the Jazz. The second game of the season wasn't much better. I don't think those two things have changed. The record will show that the Jazz had the worst opening blowout in franchise history this year. I then asked if there was any team in the league you thought the Jazz could beat. I got no predictions until "after" the wins. The Jazz are doing well right now so go ahead and puff out your chests and enjoy.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not going to puff out my chest because everytime I do anything like that their performance goes down the crapper. 
But HighNDry you should keep bagging on them because its like reverse psycology to the Jazz. :mrgreen:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

BirdDogger I think you're spot on with the insight. I do believe, however, that Raja still has a little left in the tank. He just needs to get his confidence back on the offensive end. Last couple of games he's looked more natural with his shot. I also worry once Josh Howard has proven he's back from the injury we'll never be able to sign him to another contract. I hope I'm wrong but he seems like a large market guy and will be sought after if he continue's to play well. With another year of work the others may be able to fill the void if he does leave but I have been enjoying his game to this point. Only down side is he does force it at times and reaches a little too much on D.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

More than anything, I am happy for Tyrone Corbin. After a shaky start to his head coaching career, it looks like he finally righted the ship.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good win last night and incredible defense by Millsap on Griffin. I really like the D that this team is showing right now. Now let's see how we do against Dirk and the Mavs.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Not so much D for Al and Millie against Dallas. Both were lost on several occasions. Loved Watson slapping at the ball after Dirk the jerk slapped it out of Favors hands. Wish all the players had that kind of fire. 

Have to say, being the champs pays dividends when it comes to getting a few calls. Both offensive foul calls on Favors are infractions that could be called every time down the court on every team in the league.

Didn't mind seeing Favors get tossed for showing a little emotion and drive to win!

Hope to see Josh Howard back soon. When he's in the game he'll shoot when everyone else seems to be reluctant to, and can create his own shot.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Not so much D for Al and Millie against Dallas. Both were lost on several occasions.


You'll see that happen with Al all the time, with Millsap against the better offensive players. It takes everything Paul has to try to guard Dirk Nowitski. Let's face it, Millsap doesn't have Andrei Kirilenko's ranginess or cat-like reflexes on defense. Paul winds up getting so focused on guarding his own man that opposing guards and wings have open lanes if they get past their man. The quickest guards like Beaubois or Ty Lawson or Russell Westbrook can get by anybody. There has to be a second line of defense or those quick guards just kill teams.

I was at the game last night and it was a heckuva fun game to watch. The Jazz played soooo hard in the second half. The Mavericks are just a better team. You have to credit them because they flew in at 3:00 in the morning after a tough loss the night before. The Mavs came out with more energy in the first half than the Jazz, who had rest and a home court.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Great post! the jazz performance of late has quieted the jazz bashing.I'll still shake my head at their dumb losses and pump my fist at their wins ,thats what fans do.I enjoy seeing the new faces step up .go jazz!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Jazz had the worst opening loss in franchise history.


----------

